# Diamond Head, Pimpama River, Coomera, Sunday 8 July 2007



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Guys

Putting this one up early.

I will be returning to this spot next Sunday, unless it's raining.Fat chance of that. :roll:

I will be there at 6.30 am, low tide is around 9.30 or can have a sleep in arrive mid morning and fish the tide in.

Exit 54 on the M1, turn onto Foxwell road, follow it until it becomes Colman Rd and then onto the ramp area. Its an Hour run from Ipswich so closer for Brissy people.

Hope to see you there.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sel
You can add an hour and a half roughly for the low tide in there on Brisbane times.

The main river will be OK at low, but Jewell Ck banks will be exposed until the tide fills a bit though.

My grandaughter is up from Jervis Bay for the school holidays from 6th so may not be able to join you


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for that info Dodge

The tide time was for the Goldcoast Seaway, not being a local I don't know what the time difference will be up there.

I'm gunna go in any case, it's got to be better than doing the chores on the Wife's to do list :lol: , I just think if there's small fish there, the big ones must be hanging nearby as well.

If the sand banks are out I will just troll the channels for the big ones 

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mac_fish said:


> The tide time was for the Goldcoast Seaway, not being a local I don't know what the time difference will be up there.
> 
> If the sand banks are out I will just troll the channels for the big ones


Sel,
On the GC any location north of Paradise Point is listed in the Brisbane tidal adjustments and not from the Seaway chart.
The banks in the main Pimpama River are the best most times.
Have you got a UHF radio as yet mate in case I make it out


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Just confirming that I am still planning to go Sunday.

The forecast is for 10/15 winds early so I will be at the ramp around 6.45 - 7.00.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sel check PMs


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

I might try and join you around 7am.

Paul


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

this might help- http://www.tidetime.com.au/tidetimes/lo ... er%20Creek

It is a handy website- http://www.tidetime.com.au/tidetimes/index.php


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am surprised that I have been granted a leave pass, considering I have been away all week, so I will be there about 6:30 for a 7 AM launch. I won't be out for too long as it is a restricted leave pass. Back at ramp by 10-10:30.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Wayne thats great and Paul if you can make it, will even be better.

Should be there for launch at 7.00am, will be heading up stream a bit. Dodge told me better fishing up that way.

Hope it's like today, what a beaut winters day it is today.

Seeya's there

cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Ummmmm ,can't sleep so I'll be early. Will launch around 6 am, but will hang around the ramp until you get there.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope you Gents get a few!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

liquor box said:


> It is a handy website- http://www.tidetime.com.au/tidetimes/index.php


This is a good site LB thanks and better than others I've used for locations and states....have now bookmarked it in Firefox


----------

